# Fallen Dark Angel



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, digging through my bitz box, I was reading an old copy of _White Dwarf_, the one with the Dark Angels in it? And so, I got caught up in it and made my own Fallen model. He's technically a Captain when I play him on the tabletop. Unofficially he's a mercenary.

Here's the pics. 








This is a good one of his base's label. Took me a while to find the detail brush.









Slightly different angle, better view of his face.









A side view, you can see his Auspex on the belt.









Back view, complete with a shield, pistol, and gear.









Good one of the cloak he's wearing.

I used the kneeling legs from the Command Spure, and a head, torso, shoulder pads, and bolter form the Tac Squad. The "silencer" on his bolter is the muzzle of a meltagun, and he has misc junk from the Tac squad and Command squad frames. He also has a shield from the new Giant I got for my Bad Moonz army.

He's nowhere NEAR that shiny in real life.

It may be hard to see but he is considerably grubbier as well. 10,000 years of rust and war don't make good armor.


Cheers!
-Dirge


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i love the pose and most of the model, its just that the silencer is just a tad too big. as in waaay too big.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree the Silencer is a bit big but otherwise the model looks good.

I really love the cape and pose, makes it look as if he is scoping somebody out on the battlefeild. I'm assuming that the purity seal is actully a impurity seal? :wink: 

One thing to be careful of in the future though is the spill, I notice in a couple of places the red has gone into the green and although its pain to have to touch up it can really make the differance between a ok painted model and a solid paint job.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yesh, I noticed that too. I replaced the silencer wth a bit from the new Ravenwing spure and touched up the green in some areas. Thanks for the imput! 

And Yes, the "impurity seals" are some kind of trophy I think. I put it there to fill a gap in between the kneeling legs.

I'll post a pic of the new silencer soon.

-Dirge


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Alright everyone...new pics are here!









Yes, the new silencer is better. Plus it actually looks like a sniper rifle!









Another view...I'm going to finish painting him today. Hopefully get in a game this week as his first battle.


-Dirge


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Ah yes, that's a better barrel. Good looking model.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought about using an extra sniper, but thought it was too weedy for a SM bolter-sniper thing. I used the Ravenwing Landspeeder's sensor array on the front and cut a piece off.

-Dirge


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah that new silencer is far better and the model looks cool overall. Nice job.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea that looks a lot better, I love it when people convert up bolter variants especially stalker silenced shells and the M40 Targeter system. I'm sorry I just realy wanted to name the thing


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

They're good upgrades....but sadly, only the Deathwatch and some other specialized units can use them.

Although the M40 does come in the SM Tac squad. It looks cool on the bolters.

-Dirge


----------



## waenchile (Jan 23, 2007)

whats the point in silencing a grenade launcher :? it'll be like...phht....BOOM


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Actually, a bolter is not a grenade launcher. It's a semi-to-fully automatic self-propelled ammunition launcher. 

So yes, it can be silenced. Have you not heard of the Stalker Silenced Rounds? Sniper.

-Dirge


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I used him as a captain in a totally skewed battle last night...I'll put up pics and a report later.

-Dirge


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looks really gritty, and the pose is sweet, good job man.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

HERETIC!!!!!!! why is there a chaos shield on his back?!?!?!?!?! the arrows.

HERETIC


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Because his broke after 2000 years of using it, so he swiped some random Chosen's.  

Plus, he is a Fallen, so he is technically a traitor already!
-Dirge


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

fallen angels are black not green


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

all so the fallen have the chaptor making still shiown


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Most likely. Those that don't probably have put an icon of Chaos over it. Although most of the Fallen are just sort of renegades and haven't been seduced by the Ruinous Powers. 

As for how they're painted... the old Legion colors of the Dark Angels has them with black armour rather than hunter green, but individual Fallen Angels, who have probably been on their own for a while, might repaint their armour for any odd reason, so really, I think you can probably paint them however you like.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well according to the new Chaos Dex they are green.... Look at the one labled UNKNOWN>


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

as a dark angel player i would love to take them on!!!


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Actually, a bolter is not a grenade launcher. It's a semi-to-fully automatic self-propelled ammunition launcher.
> 
> So yes, it can be silenced. Have you not heard of the Stalker Silenced Rounds? Sniper.
> 
> -Dirge


really Dirge it fires rounds that explode and are the size of coke can's.
lol but hay thats life.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah but the round explodes inside the body.... so if they can't hear the shot fired they have a harder chance of finding it. The bolter sniper fires his round, as it is fired nobody can hear it. Then the sound comes from the shot exploding inside the enemy. Also I have done something similiar but the silencer is one of the smoke launchers off the vechicle upgrades, it looks pretty cool.


----------

